# Fishing rod and reel holder



## GotBait? (Nov 20, 2008)

I made this from pvc it's about 8 feet long and 6 inches in diameter. I made bigger new one so this one has to go I will let it go for 75 bucks including all hardware. If this is too long for you simply cut the rear and reinstall the cap. I can put about 6 rods no reels and about 4 bait casters depending on size and orientation I will also take a trade for the surf rod and reel combo located in durham NC


----------



## GotBait? (Nov 20, 2008)

TTT.


----------



## GotBait? (Nov 20, 2008)

Sold.


----------

